# Game 23: Heat vs. Wizards



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(15-7)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(12-6)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Entertaining games*

Should be plenty of points in this home and home series with the Wiz. Hopefully the Heat will take both, but I am expecting a split. I will be interested to see if Shaq is as active tonight as he was yesterday.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

bad feeling about this one... something tells me its gonna be a close on in the hundreds.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> bad feeling about this one... something tells me its gonna be a close on in the hundreds.


same here definitely wont be an easy game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wiz are #1 in the league in Off Rebounds

we give up a ton of Off Rebounds lately..hopefully we box out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat on the board 1st

Shaq 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat starting off very well...

Eddie Jones even hits an open J! AMAZING!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Hughes missed the layup!!!:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are playing pretty well, but we are fouling way to much early


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn Wade missed a dunk


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 on Wade

we need Rasual or Damon to score while Wade is sitting


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

What did Eddie Jones do that is bad?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> What did Eddie Jones do that is bad?


Hes *missing* open shots!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> What did Eddie Jones do that is bad?


hes missing wide open 3 after wide open 3....shooting 33% on the season, and started 1-5 tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We should feed Shaq until the basket breaks....they have *NO CHANCE* to stop him without fouling


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with 3 blocks in the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq ends the quarter with his 3rd block


20-16 Heat
End of the 1st


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Just to give it to Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

right now would be a very good time to make a big run


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

come on Wizards... STOP SHAQ... how hard can it be? Just trade those 6 fga's for 12 free throws and he has 0 points... He's like 320 pounds and 7'1. Put Johnathon Ogden on him and he'll be fine.

(oh wait, the Ravens have him, not the Wizards. darn it.)


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gripni</b>!
> come on Wizards... STOP SHAQ... how hard can it be? Just trade those 6 fga's for 12 free throws and he has 0 points... He's like 320 pounds and 7'1. Put Johnathon Ogden on him and he'll be fine.
> 
> (oh wait, the Ravens have him, not the Wizards. darn it.)


are u accually watching the game??? its its not on in my area :upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm really curious is Doleac can dunk the ball......

get your big *** up and throw it down


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice move by eddie. Now keep it up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow....did EJ just attack the basket?

maybe he started to remember how he used to play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good hustle by the heat

Laettner on the floor then Dwyane gets the steal


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And I quote the great, Eric Reid 

"DIESEL POWER"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

somebody better tighten the bolts on that rim at halftime...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane is going to the locker room

:sour: 

start the prayers...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

did anybody see what happened to wade...he just went to the lockeroom


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade sprained his left ankle...:uhoh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mild left ankle sprain is why Wade is in the locker room


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully he will be back

it didnt look bad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime

Miami 43
Washington 32


best defensive and rebounding half I've seen us play all season


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

defintly great defense

this was supposed to be a high scoring game like 111-108, vs the two highest scoring teams in the east. Instead its a low scoring defensive struggle. We are up 11 and wade has 0 points. We could be up by more, but I love the way we are playing today. Toughness and we are rebounding. Nice to see


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

man right before wade got that last steal and fell down i said stan please take out dwyane he must be exhausted. he didnt rest him once in the first half. damm. what happened to the wizards #1 ranked eastern conf. offense? miami flavor defense baby!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anyway, what do you guys think if the imo crazy schudule

we are done with the Wiz on Wed before we face the Magic or Bobcats once. And we only played Atlanta once. And the 4 games, on 2 back to back road and home games. 

and then, I look and the Magic have played 2 less games than us and the Wiz 4 less games than us. And we obviously all started the season at the same time. Both these teams have a good amount of back to backs coming up, and they are both going into very tough stretches. And for us, we will have rests later on in the season. Could do nothing but help us later on


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> man right before wade got that last steal and fell down i said stan please take out dwyane he must be exhausted. he didnt rest him once in the first half


didnt he sit with 2 fouls early in the first quarter?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> didnt he sit with 2 fouls early in the first quarter?


yeah he did

at the end of the 1st


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SHAQ WILL SCORE OR GET FOULED EVERY TIME TONIGHT IF WE GIVE HIM THE BALL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie attacks the basket and WOW...he scores

IMAGINE THAT

i've been saying this all year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

is wade in or is he still sitting with the injury?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> is wade in or is he still sitting with the injury?


sitting...

its a minor sprain, but right now, we've got a lead and theres no reason for him to be in there


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!


lol @ avator....eddie is king now :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> lol @ avator....eddie is king now :laugh:



haha

i figured he deserved some love


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane is done for the evening

Mild Left Ankle Sprain


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is done for the game with a mild left ankle sprain...:uhoh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i think we should be concerned about that ankle b/c of last year...but it doesnt sound too serious


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here comes their run......

let's see if we can take their punch


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

All Hail King Eddie for 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no wade, no shaq = no game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 3rd

71-62 Heat

get Doleac the **** out of the game please....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great game by shaq tonight, on the second night of a back to back. Hes getting it done. Scoring, passing, rebounding, blocks. He is doing everything


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

SHAQ DOMINATING!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is just fun now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thats 40


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*SHAQ DADDY!*

Glad to see Shaq can still carry a team.:clap: :jump: 

GQ Laettner needs more PT!:yes: 

What a great game for the Heat! 

This is what we want to see from this team!:banana: 

SHAQ FOR FORTY!:rock: :sup:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wizards = Pretenders


I can't wait til we get to see where we stand against Orlando...b/c Washington isn't on the same level


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wang zhi zhi scored. the crowd really wanted to see that also.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its good to see that we can take over a game with one of our big 2 injured!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

my bad about dwyane not getting a rest.

love the new avatar hysterical. im sure it will be an X next game though. 2 good games in a row? doubt it. we really handed it to them. we dominated those wussies in every phase. scoring 106 and blowing them out with ZERO from wade, pretty good. there might be some hope. 

we're gonna need wade big time in washington though, they will be ready after this disaster. 

anyone notice when DJ takes a free throw, he says , "thats off" and then he makes it. then the second FT, he says "thats off, for real", and it goes in.. i laugh every time.

16-7 baby!!! GO HEAT!


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

how long do you figure wade will be out this time? He already cost me a bunch in my fantasy league earlier this year when he sat out a few games with the ankle...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jermyzy</b>!
> how long do you figure wade will be out this time? He already cost me a bunch in my fantasy league earlier this year when he sat out a few games with the ankle...



he should be back next game. he waned to keep playing, but shaq told him not to.

btw, im beginning to like laettner a lot. he and shaq play so well together its unbelievable. shaq had some nice things to say about him too the other day.

doleac and dooling don't do much on the court... i really really don't want dooling on our team. we should get eddie house instead, he's a much better scorer and stealer.

damon had 9 assists, but his ball handling IS really shaky... he's got that one spin move he keeps doing to change directions or else, he'd spin forward and turn his back to the basket behind the 3pt line. don't matter much anyways, cause wade gladly takes the ball handling pressure off him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

anyone notice how damon shoots better when he's on the run and not set. seems like when he has time, he misses more. 

i like dooling, and i like laettner alot. he has surprised me on defense too. damons ball handling only shows up when he gets pressured, if they leave him alone, he is fine. which makes me wonder why teams arent pressuring him more


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i really really don't want dooling on our team. we should get eddie house instead, he's a much better scorer and stealer.


What is Dooling doing that upsets you so much? He brings a lot of energy off the bench and is playing great. Eddie House is the last person we need.


----------

